# فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية



## FADESHIKO (24 يونيو 2007)

فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية 

 يارب يعجبكم.......................



http://www.mediafire.com/?2tctsihyeju


----------



## mmeennaa (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيره


----------



## amira samer (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية*

*الترانيم جميلة وربنا يعوضكم :94:*


----------



## FADESHIKO (27 أغسطس 2007)

*البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)--- ويارب يعجبكم:t39:




http://www.mediafire.com/?2y9xdev1znf


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكرا لتعب محبتك 
الالبوم دة بحبه اوووووووى ​


----------



## nio@1 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

thank you so much , and god be with you


----------



## نصحي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيره


----------



## hany_hinnawy@ya (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية*

ياصاحبة الصوت الجميل انتى كل ترانيمك حلوة  هانى الحناوى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية*

شكرآ فادى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## نشات جيد (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية*

ربنا يحفظكم ويبارك   ف خدمتكم


----------



## FADESHIKO (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*البوم حبك كفاية للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية*

البوم حبك كفاية للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية    برابط واحد 


http://www.mediafire.com/?2y9xdev1znf



يارب يعجبكم


----------



## barbycute (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكرا ليك على الالبوم الحلو دة انا من العاشقين لفيفيان السودانية:smil13:


----------



## porio (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل ده ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## نشات جيد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

كل عام وانتم مع   المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

ميرسى خالص يا فادى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## MICHAEEL (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

مرسي اوي زربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك وكل عام وجميعكم يخر يا احلي واجمل اخوات


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

الله جميل اوى 

شكرااااا لتعبك​


----------



## TADO2010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

واحنا بنتظار المزيد

اخوك تادرس


----------



## حنا امعي (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شى


----------



## كارلوس جون (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

:yaka:ميرسي اوي علي الالبوم الجميل دا وانا بحب فيفيان جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## bybym_byma (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكراااااااا


----------



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم حبك كفاية للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية*

شكرا ليك يا فادي وعلي تعبك
وياريت تكون جوده الصوت حلوة لان مساحه الشريط قليه
جااااااري التحميل​


----------



## flopater_2008 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم حبك كفاية للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية*

البوم  جميل اوى


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم حبك كفاية للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية*

جارى التحميل 
مساحة الشريط معقوله جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Meriamty (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم حبك كفاية للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية*



ميرسى جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## john_elabd (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكرا وربنا يباركك ربنا معاك دايما وأنت معاه


----------



## mikel2008halem (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكرا وربنا يعوضك


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

ميرسى ليك  وربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*


















​


----------



## hany6545 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

لك كل الشكر يا اخي وربنا ينعم عليك ويزيد من موضوعاتك


----------



## نور بنت العدراء (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل ده ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## نوسو (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فيفيان السودانية - حبك كفاية*

صوووووتها حلو جداا والترنيمه جميله


----------



## ابن العذراء2 (17 يونيو 2008)

ترانيم جميله اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## baba kirolos (18 يونيو 2008)

taeb ana msh 3arfa asm3ha ezay


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (12 أبريل 2009)

*حصـــريا هنا وبس النسخه الاصليه.شريط ( لحظة ضعف )..لــ فيفيان السودانيه..CdQ 128 Kbps*

حصـــريا هنـــــــــــــــــا وبــــــــــــــــــس
   النسخه الاصليه لشريط(لحــظه ضعف)
  لــ فيفيـــــان الســـودانية






 *****





 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 45MB
 *****






 Track_1
  ارحمني يا الله
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jrwot2j3yjz





 Track_2
  خاطي وراجع
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ug4nb2zwydi





 Track_3
  ازاي اسيب ايدك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmhliln2tm0





 Track_4
  استيقظي يا نفسي
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?twjmjnmdlit





 Track_5
  الهي حبيبي
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ezcykyidijm
 


 Track_6
  انت رب النجدة
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?k4m1zwelkhw





 Track_7
  ما احب مساكنك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uyznddjyuni





 Track_8
  سيدي يسوع
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qmuyh5yw4gw





 Track_9
  بحلم اروح لك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xznzzjtmwjn





 Track_10
  الله القوى
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jz1y03zw0tt





 Track_11
  لحظة ضعف
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eroiymygnty


 Track_12
 ورجعت يا يسوع اليك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kvogzzgzyzi



  * لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 44 ميجا *
 


 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ziyqmn0xdgw

 +++
  اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++



 ياجماعه الشريط ملوش حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع تنالوا منو البركه
  +++امـــــــــــــين+++
   ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو
  ده لـــــــــــــو مش يضيقـــــو طبـــــعا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصـــريا هنا وبس النسخه الاصليه.شريط(لحــظه ضعف)..لــ فيفيان السودانيه..CdQ 128 Kbps*



شكرااا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصـــريا هنا وبس النسخه الاصليه.شريط ( لحظة ضعف )..لــ فيفيان السودانيه..CdQ 128 Kbps*

ميرسى يا بيبووووووووو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصـــريا هنا وبس النسخه الاصليه.شريط ( لحظة ضعف )..لــ فيفيان السودانيه..CdQ 128 Kbps*

شكرا يابيبو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصـــريا هنا وبس النسخه الاصليه.شريط ( لحظة ضعف )..لــ فيفيان السودانيه..CdQ 128 Kbps*

رااااااااائع يا بيبو 

ميرررسى على الشريط 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## magood012 (15 أبريل 2009)

*رد: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مايكل عزمي (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

كل عام زانتم بخير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

ميرسى ليك يا فادى​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*



شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## magood012 (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: البوم فيفيان السودانية ---( حبك كفاية)---*

اخرستوس انستي      اليسوس انستي


كل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------

